
Web Scraping – Discovering Hidden APIs - punnerud
https://ianlondon.github.io/blog/web-scraping-discovering-hidden-apis/
======
lamakuti
what about running puppeteer on the cloud with something like proxycrawl?

------
benologist
Puppeteer is a NodeJS API for Chrome (and I've read tentative support for
Firefox), it lets you browse via code and doesn't even need a visible browser
window. This makes a defacto API out of any human-interface web site.

[https://github.com/GoogleChrome/puppeteer](https://github.com/GoogleChrome/puppeteer)

